# chagrin 12/6



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

went to the fields from 1:30 to 4:00. got skunked again. color was great. everyone around me catching fish. guess it's not my day.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I went to the rocky and threw everything at them. minnows, spawn sacs, jig and maggot, spoons, rooster tails, total skunk didnt see anybody else hook up but talked to a guy who said he got spooled by a 15# steelie. he had no line on his reel


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

how is that people that get broke off,or spooled can tellk the weight of a fish. i cant tell till i weigh it.. just wondering


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

must have had about 20 yards of line on his spool to start with then


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Maybe his drag was not set correct. In that case a minnow could of spooled you.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

buckeye6 said:


> how is that people that get broke off,or spooled can tellk the weight of a fish. i cant tell till i weigh it.. just wondering


I have often wondered the same.....must have been a 42" musky that spooled me on my snoopy pole this summer


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

buckeye6 said:


> how is that people that get broke off,or spooled can tellk the weight of a fish. i cant tell till i weigh it.. just wondering


Most people are full of it...But i do belive if you fish enough and have weighed enough fish. Then you can guesstimate how much a fish weighs just by the fight especially if you get a good look at it. Then you add 50% to how big you think it was and you have it


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

bigcats28 said:


> must have had about 20 yards of line on his spool to start with then


hahah was that Koch?! remember him sayin somethin about gettin spooled by a 15lber or something the other day.. hahaha Koch... I would def break the fish off before it ever had the chance to spool me... haha


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the dude who told me he got spooled was driving a white CRX in perfect condition. and he appeared to be in his early 30's...possibly drunk


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamers !


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if he got spooled then he didn't have much line on his reel. never had a fish take me 90 feet of my fly line to my backing let alone any farther than that.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

RockyRiverRay said:


> hahah was that Koch?! remember him sayin somethin about gettin spooled by a 15lber or something the other day.. hahaha Koch... I would def break the fish off before it ever had the chance to spool me... haha


hahaha nah it wasn't him. he was making a joke in reference to the man who was spooled by the almighty steelhead


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

hahahaha ray, i remember saying something about that but I cant remember where???


----------

